# RB24DETT IN A S14....



## jayman281 (Jan 9, 2009)

What's up world? I've been doin some soul searchin for S14 I'll b gettin when I get back to the states. For the past couple of days the notion of a RB24DETT would b nice under the hood. It's a somewhat pricey frankensteined lil monster with a potential laundry list of fab work just on the block. The end result is as responsive if not more than a SR20DET/RB20DET with almost as much torque as a RB25DET/RB26DETT. Has anybody done this to a S-frame or know someone who has?? I'm sure our Austrailian counterparts r probably more familiar with the buildup itself. THANKS FOR THE INPUT N ADVANCE....


----------

